# Charity Coffee Raffle - 1 bag of Superlatively Good Coffee



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I have an extra bag of the extremely rare Matt Perger / Barista Hustle superlative coffee for this month. I've heard it's potentially the fruitiest Brazilian coffee that you'll try. So my offer is a small raffle with quick turnaround. This is for the UK's stroke association. I've included a link but 'ware tapatalk may remove some of it. You can google Stroke association donate to find the link - £3.50 bargain!?!

The entry fee is a minimum £3.50 donation to the stroke association - I will trust you all do it. Please just post in this thread, once you've donated. You can just include your username in (what I consider to be) the classic forum method

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

I will keep entry open until 6pm UK time on Sunday 14th May then I will do a draw random draw pn Sunday evening. I'll post it directly to the winner with royal mail first class post. The beans are a filter roast, roasted 20th April.

Once this is all wrapped up, I'll also make a donation to the forum.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great









1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM


----------



## EwanEdwards (Apr 23, 2013)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

Superlative gesture and the coffee sounds alright too.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can I be added too please


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

could I ask which charity? Or is it a forum fund raiser?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Flying_Vee said:


> could I ask which charity? Or is it a forum fund raiser?


See first post


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> I have an extra bag of the extremely rare Matt Perger / Barista Hustle superlative coffee for this month. I've heard it's potentially the fruitiest Brazilian coffee that you'll try. So my offer is a small raffle with quick turnaround.
> 
> The entry fee is a minimum £3.50 donation to the stroke association - I will trust you all do it. Please just post in this thread, once you've donated. You can just include your username in (what I consider to be) the classic forum method
> 
> ...


Weird. Tapatalk cuts jlarkins first post short. Maybe it didnt like the stroke association link. Had to check an actual computer! Does this happen often?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Flying_Vee said:


> Weird. Tapatalk cuts jlarkins first post short. Maybe it didnt like the stroke association link. Had to check an actual computer! Does this happen often?


Stroke association is a very worthy cause. I work in stroke research and it's woefully underfunded area of research.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Flying_Vee said:


> Weird. Tapatalk cuts jlarkins first post short. Maybe it didnt like the stroke association link. Had to check an actual computer! Does this happen often?


I have occasionally seen this, but don't know if their is a way to prevent it. So I've added some more info before the link. Hopefully that'll help others. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

Very worthy cause; they need WAY more funds to be able to use the already effective treatments to treat people-let alone new treatments!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

hippy_dude said:


> 1. jlarkin
> 
> 2. madforcoffee etc.
> 
> ...


Yeh alteplase ain't cheap! We can't even afford tenecteplase!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Bump for the weekend crowd


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

12. salty


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

salty said:


> 1. jlarkin
> 
> 2. madforcoffee etc.
> 
> ...


1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

12. salty

13. christos_geo

Great idea!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Great idea Joe.

If anyone can drop a fiver into this for me I'll PayPal them this eve?

Tried to do it but got two very cheeky children extracting my sanity very effectively.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Great idea Joe.
> 
> If anyone can drop a fiver into this for me I'll PayPal them this eve?
> 
> Tried to do it but got two very cheeky children extracting my sanity very effectively.


Thanks Jon, no problem I'll donate for you.

Can't update list -on Tapatalk so if somebody could add him please?


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

12. salty

13. christos_geo

14. Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks Jon, no problem I'll donate for you.
> 
> Can't update list -on Tapatalk so if somebody could add him please?


 Thanks Joe - can you pm me your thing and I'll do it asap!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

good cause just donated

could someone add me thanks


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

12. salty

13. christos_geo

14. Jon

15. eddie57


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Joe

Cracking idea, Many people are affected by stroke either directly or through friends family members. Donated

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. jlarkin

2. madforcoffee etc.

3. mildredM

4. EwanEdwards

5. Kennyboy993

6. fatboyslim

7. Snakehips

8. Flying_Vee

9. Chris (Percit.co)

10. dfk

11. hippy_dude

12. salty

13. christos_geo

14. Jon

15. eddie57

16. johnealey


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Entries now closed. I will be trying to get our girl to sleep and then do the draw about 8pm.

Thanks all for participating!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just donated. Bring on the draw


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations @Flying_Vee you are the winner of this very interesting little bag of coffee. I'll PM you now.

Thanks again all for taking part.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats @Flying_Vee

Bit of fun for a worthy cause, thanks @jlarkin

John


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Congratulations @Flying_Vee you are the winner of this very interesting little bag of coffee. I'll PM you now.
> 
> Thanks again all for taking part.


Oh bum ! Nescafe next week for me then.

Nice one Joe.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Congratulations @Flying_Vee you are the winner of this very interesting little bag of coffee. I'll PM you now.
> 
> Thanks again all for taking part.


Fab! Congrats F/vee


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

Well that's the cherry of the cake of a fine weekend. Mrs Vee made me a coffee, now this.

great idea @jlarkin, thanks for arranging


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

congrats Flying_Vee well done


----------

